# What Build



## PrinceVlad

Hi Guys.

I got my first build in the Cyclone. I was in a rush and built it at 1.2 Ohm. What build can I use that is say between 0.7 and 0.9 just to give me a little bit more vapour?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalGearX

Just a suggestion. Use 24 gauge Kanthal on a 3mm Outer dimension with 3 full turns. Try it let us know


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me my happy place on a Cyclone is 27g Kanthal 7 wraps 1,5mm tight micro coil.


----------



## PrinceVlad

MetalGearX said:


> Just a suggestion. Use 24 gauge Kanthal on a 3mm Outer dimension with 3 full turns. Try it let us know


I only have 26 guage at this stage.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

Dual 28g Nichrome 1.5ID 9wraps 0.4ohms = Happy place


----------



## Viper_SA

I do 28 awg KA1 paracoils, or straight up SS 316L on a 1.6 - 2mm ID.


----------



## Viper_SA

on 26 awg, try around 7-9 wraps on 2mm ID

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PrinceVlad

Ok, so I changed my coil to a 26 guage, 6 wraps running at about 0.7Ohm. Compared to the weekends coil its got more vapour, but the flavour is just not there. I've tried both VM4 and XXX and nothing. The flavour is very faint if I taste anything. Most of the time its just vapour and no flavour. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Viper_SA

On what ID did you build?


----------



## PrinceVlad

Viper_SA said:


> On what ID did you build?


2 mm. It almost feels as if the battery is not giving power. With the cap off you press the button and it takes a while to make any vapour. With a fully charged battery its not any better

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Try building it as low to the deck as possible, and angle it slightly upwards on the outside, i.e. negative post side. Then make sure the air hole sits right in the middle of the coil and get the coil as close to the air hole as possible. I have fired plenty 26awg builds with no issues


----------



## PrinceVlad

Viper_SA said:


> Try building it as low to the deck as possible, and angle it slightly upwards on the outside, i.e. negative post side. Then make sure the air hole sits right in the middle of the coil and get the coil as close to the air hole as possible. I have fired plenty 26awg builds with no issues


I'll try that. How long does a battery last on average? Maybe its just the battery. On my Dripbox a battery lasted the whole day, today I put in a fresh battery and by 12 it struggled to generate any vapour

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

I change my battery after half a Reo bottle (so that's after 3ml on the Grand)


----------



## PrinceVlad

This was after maybe a quarter bottle. This thing makes so little vapour I didnt even finish a bottle over the weekend

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceVlad

This may sound stupid. But can a driptip have any influence on the flavour an atty gives? Tried two different driptips and I swear it tastes different

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

PrinceVlad said:


> This may sound stupid. But can a driptip have any influence on the flavour an atty gives? Tried two different driptips and I swear it tastes different
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



I believe it does make a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

I used it with the wooden driptip, but theres no flavour. I used my Velocity with the Wooden tip and the plastic tip and there is a difference. This Cyclonenis slowly but surely spoiling my REO experience. Anybody want to trade a cyclone???

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

Have you drilled out the air hole, if not you need to set it up for MTL. I would try a narrow bore drip tip.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Stephen said:


> Have you drilled out the air hole, if not you need to set it up for MTL. I would try a narrow bore drip tip.


Have not drilled out the air hole. How do you set it up for MTL? And the driptip is quite narrow.

P.S are you still using your Avo 22 and AIO 

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

Another thing are you sure you not over squonking, this will flood the chamber, and give the feeling that there's no power when you hit the fire button. Trying firing it numerous times without squonking and see what happens


----------



## Stephen

Still using the Avo, gave the Aio to a staff member who needs to get off the stinkies before having an op.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

@PrinceVlad, I did a build on my cyclone using a paper clip for the ID on my woodvil mini. The whole concept being to maximise surface area by reducing the ID. I posted it a couple of days ago.

You don't have to go to that extreme but I'd start with a basic micro coil wrapped around 1.5 mm, positioned as close to the perimeter as possible without shorting against the cap. I also position the coil with only the top half aligned to the air hole.

By the way my air hole is drilled out to 1.5 mm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, drip tips surely makes a difference.

I wonder if you do not have a contact issue somewhere with that Cyclone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

I checked, no flooded chamber. @Andre how would I be able to tell that there is a contact issue?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> I checked, no flooded chamber. @Andre how would I be able to tell that there is a contact issue?
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


"It almost feels as if the battery is not giving power." could be a symptom. Could be the 510 pin on the atomizer not quite contacting the mod or one of the posts.


----------



## Viper_SA

Take out the coil, put a multimeter on the posts and fire the mod. Should read around 4.1 - 4.2V

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Another thing, should the one post have so much play. It screws into the deck, but when screwed in it has some play in that you can wiggle it about. It only stops wiggling once its fully screwed in

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen

I'm assuming you've recoiled it ensuring one of the legs didn't break and you rewicked it ensuring the wick hadn't broken inside the coil.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

PrinceVlad said:


> Another thing, should the one post have so much play. It screws into the deck, but when screwed in it has some play in that you can wiggle it about. It only stops wiggling once its fully screwed in



No it should not. The posts should not move at all!


----------



## PrinceVlad

Recoiled and rewicked twice. Tried with two different batteries. With the second one it was better but still little to no flavour on a fresh wick. Also the ramp up time is fairly slow. You push fire and nothing much happens for a while

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceVlad

Rob Fisher said:


> No it should not. The posts should not move at all!


The problem is that if you screw the post all the way in in order to eliminate the wiggling you cant build on it because the post hole faces the other post. In order get the post holes on the post with 2 holes parallel to the other post holes you have to unscrew it and that causes the wiggle

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

PrinceVlad said:


> The problem is that if you screw the post all the way in in order to eliminate the wiggling you cant build on it because the post hole faces the other post. In order get the post holes on the post with 2 holes parallel to the other post holes you have to unscrew it and that causes the wiggle



Then it's a dud Cyclone. I had three of them and sent them back to the supplier in the Philippines and got replacements.


----------



## Viper_SA

I also got one of those recently, and the supplier exchanged it for me with no issues. I think you need to have a chat to the supplier mate.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Dont know who the overseas supplier is as it came in unmarked packaging. Bought it at Vape Decadence. I'll contact them. R640 is a lot to lose. Its at times like these that you should have bought the Pico kit as per the original plan.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

PrinceVlad said:


> Dont know who the overseas supplier is as it came in unmarked packaging. Bought it at Vape Decadence. I'll contact them. R640 is a lot to lose. Its at times like these that you should have bought the Pico kit as per the original plan.



Vape Decadence will certainly replace it for you!


----------



## Stephen

You got a great combo there. You just need to keep in mind that you have one of the best MTL atty's available, which wasn't designed for DLH and as such in my opinion it is a below average DLH atty.

Once you get a replacement set it up for what it was designed and you'll be happy.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Is it performing the same on both your Reos?

I believe you have 2.

Try the cyclone on both reos and see if you see any difference in performance


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also upload a pic of your build.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Stephen said:


> You got a great combo there. You just need to keep in mind that you have one of the best MTL atty's available, which wasn't designed for DLH and as such in my opinion it is a below average DLH atty.
> 
> Once you get a replacement set it up for what it was designed and you'll be happy.


Bought it for being such good MTL atty. I'll post a pic of my highly amateur build and maybe a vid of the wobbling post

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

Vapedecadence replaced my Cyclone, no hassles. Teust me,the Cyclone is a great atty. 3 of my 5 reos have them on top and I would not change them for anything. Having 2nd thoughts about the Melo iii tank though.... Get so 28awg kanthal and ss 316L too, build coils for MTL and then report back.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Viper_SA said:


> Vapedecadence replaced my Cyclone, no hassles. Teust me,the Cyclone is a great atty. 3 of my 5 reos have them on top and I would not change them for anything. Having 2nd thoughts about the Melo iii tank though.... Get so 28awg kanthal and ss 316L too, build coils for MTL and then report back.


What was wrong with yours? 

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

The negative posts was stripped, kept spinning without tightening.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Should the post be tightened when you build? Like I said, mine tightens, but then the post holes are at a right angle to the positive post hole. You have to loosen it to line up the holes

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> Should the post be tightened when you build? Like I said, mine tightens, but then the post holes are at a right angle to the positive post hole. You have to loosen it to line up the holes
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Yip, it should be tight to make proper contact. Better to try and manipulate the wire to the awkward hole position. But, do consider swapping it out for another one with the vendor.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Heres my amateur build. Its skew because when you turn the post screw to tighten it, the whole post turns. The other pic shows the post hole when completely tightened.
















Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceVlad

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

You could try and insert the small allen key through the powt hole and tightem it up a little further until it lines up, but be ge tle with it.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Preliminary indication from Vape Decadence is that all cyclone are like this. You should supposedly not tighten the post all the way. Anybody want to buy a cyclone.....bargain price....


----------



## Viper_SA

Sorry, but that's a load of BS. All my posts are tight. No rda has semi-loose posts. I really think the vendor should own up to his product in this case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

I'm someone who hates battling with something. As soon as I struggle I lose interest. Watch for a REO and Cyclone in the classifieds soon


----------



## Stephen

@PrinceVlad you need to pull that coil more towards the edge of the deck, it's too centered.

I agree with Viper, my Cyclone definitely doesn't have that issue and I wouldn't accept it...


----------



## PrinceVlad

I tried to build closer to the edge of the deck, but once you turn the screw to fasten the wire it pushes the coil to the centre due to the post turning.


----------



## Viper_SA

Any luck getting the Cyclone sorted by the vendor mate?


----------



## PrinceVlad

Viper_SA said:


> Any luck getting the Cyclone sorted by the vendor mate?


Still waiting for a final response. Late yesterday the said they saw what I mean regarding the post holes.


----------

